
A/B testing: a comprehensive guide to getting started - osmnshkh
http://lukethomas.com/ab-testing/
======
jds375
I found the section about why more companies for do A/B testing particularly
interesting. It's true, when outside marketing firms suggest something like
A/B testing to executives, they get upset. They wonder, "Why should we devote
engineering time/resources to some testing scheme? Isn't that what we hired
you to do?" This is one of the problems with making marketing and engineering
too modular and not supporting enough communication between the two.

